# awstats in Deutsch



## no-smoke (6. Nov. 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe schon alles versucht, doch ich bekomme es nicht hin, das bei mir die awstats Seiten in Deutsch generiert werden. Ich habe unter "/etc/awstats/" alle config files angepasst, doch awstats bleibt englisch.
In ISPconfig finde ich nur die Pfasangaben zu den Scripten. Muss ich da irgendwas ändern?


----------



## Pionier (7. Nov. 2010)

geht mir genau so


----------



## Pionier (3. Dez. 2010)

Ich möchte die Frage hier nochmals aufgreifen. 

Ich bekomme meine Stats immer noch auf englisch obwohl in der "awstats.conf" Lang="de"; eingetragen ist.

Ich sehe den Wald vor Bäumen nicht mehr.


----------

